# Calling All Harry Potter Fans!!



## fun2sh (Jun 11, 2007)

HI GUYS!!! now less than 2 months r left before the final book comes in our hand. so lets start a new discussion ON WAT WILL HAPPEN IN BOOK 7. great though i cant wait for the book to come


----------



## caje143 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey fun2sh,

just popped in to say a hi 

well i too am a harry potter fan dude.. but not very much... i have watched just 4 parts of the movie and neva read any of the books.. 

so whats this 7th Book got?? whats it about?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 11, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> Hey fun2sh,
> 
> just popped in to say a hi
> 
> ...


   WAT U NEVER READ ANY OF THE BOOKS THEN ALSO U R "FAN GREAT"  . I DONT KHOW WAT WILL U BECOME AFTER READIN THE BOOKS


----------



## caje143 (Jun 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> WAT U NEVER READ ANY OF THE BOOKS THEN ALSO U R "FAN GREAT"  . I DONT KHOW WAT WILL U BECOME AFTER READIN THE BOOKS



Well i enjoy the Movies alot... dunoo if i get time will get some books and start reading....


----------



## ashnik (Jun 11, 2007)

well, movies don't cover the whole book, also some manipulations r done to.
Harry Potter movies take too much of cinematic liberty...
I didn't like the movies....
LOTR series is well covered in movies. good example..


----------



## champ_rock (Jun 11, 2007)

Dumbledore will definately come back and Snape will turn out to be loyal to the Order in the end


----------



## shantanu01 (Jun 11, 2007)

can somebody link me wid a site thts selling HP7 for cheapest...
i heard indiaplaza was allowing pre-bookings at rs630 a month ago in some offer. now d rates arnd rs 1000


----------



## sumeet singh (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah.. u can get HP7 the cheapest from firstandsecond.com
Try that
the best book selling site.... wat i think


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 12, 2007)

I've read all the six books and watched all the four movies. The movies were good but only for those who haven't read the books. The Goblet of Fire book and movie seemed like two different things with most of the content of the book either missing or modified. For e.g. in the book Dobby have harry the gillyweed that made him breathe underwater but in the movie they showed Neville giving it to Harry.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> Dumbledore will definately come back and Snape will turn out to be loyal to the Order in the end


wel dumbledore is dead though he is in the book 7 in some form. its confirmed by Jo also


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I've read all the six books and watched all the four movies. The movies were good but only for those who haven't read the books. The Goblet of Fire book and movie seemed like two different things with most of the content of the book either missing or modified. For e.g. in the book Dobby have harry the gillyweed that made him breathe underwater but in the movie they showed Neville giving it to Harry.



upto the 3rd book it was possible to make movies..cuz they were thin but from goblet of fire the books r 500 pages + so if they have to make a good movie with complete detail they will have to make a 6 hour movie


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 12, 2007)

watched all da mov n books also


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 12, 2007)

Dumbledore is dead and he will definitely not return. Regarding Snape, he isn't evil 

it may be possible that dumbledore told snape to finish him off and let harry face vol- (flinch) err you-know-who alone. snape has done many things for the order. so, telling he's evil is a bad joke.

just visit any of the potter fansites, and u will know evrything.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> Dumbledore is dead and he will definitely not return. Regarding Snape, he isn't evil
> 
> it may be possible that dumbledore told snape to finish him off and let harry face vol- (flinch) err you-know-who alone. snape has done many things for the order. so, telling he's evil is a bad joke.
> 
> just visit any of the potter fansites, and u will know evrything.


 dumbledore is back in some form. its confirmed go here n see *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows


> Rowling clarified that "Dumbledore is definitely dead", when asked by Salman Rushdie and others at Radio City Music Hall in New York City. Rowling answered the same question three times, each time with increasing conviction.[51] However, on the set of the Order of the Phoenix film, she remarked; "Dumbledore's giving me a lot of trouble". When asked "But isn't he dead?" by Daniel Radcliffe, she explained; "Well, yeah, but it's more complex ...."


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW a potter thread. I haven't noticed it.

If its about who is a Big Potter fan, then let me tell you. The name of that person is

QUIZ_MASTER.

I have readed all the books. Each book more then 20 times.[ I rember every quote now.]
Watched every movie. (Countless times)
Played every game (all 5 games to be specific.).

_________

I am also on COS forums by name Quiz_Master,
anyone from here Visit that forum?
I have written many HP theories there. and made many hypotheses there.
___________

Some spoiler for you

RAB is Regulus Augustus Black. (But everyone knows this. )
Dumbledore is REALLY dead. (Weknow this allready too. )
Snape is not evil. (Now this can be discussed. )
_)_____
Book 7 will going to realese in 39 Days 10 hours. Lets see what happens.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

i have a feeling (and i hate it and hope i am wrong) that Harry Potter will die in the end.
the other character to die could be anyone close to harry and will die early in the book. so both ron and hermionie survive.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 12, 2007)

hagrid will die i think so


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 12, 2007)

Im a big fan of HP..is Harry potter the last horcrux ?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

harry is not a HORCRUX. its also confirmed by Jo.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 12, 2007)

then how will Hari die (Hari Puttar    )


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

why do u want to kill harry. n if he is not a HORCRUX then does it mean that he cant die?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ if u r a regular visitior to any of the harry potter forums or communities, u will understand that harry is  not a horcrux and why he will die.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

Well he won't die. It will defeat the purpose of good winning over Evil.
If harry dies then it will mean that there is no good in doing good. 

But if he chooses death for himself after defeating Voldy. Well in that case....
NO COMMENTS.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Well he won't die. It will defeat the purpose of good winning over Evil.
> If harry dies then it will mean that there is no good in doing good.
> 
> But if he chooses death for himself after defeating Voldy. Well in that case....
> NO COMMENTS.


 This case will arise (probably never) only if he loses everyone close to him. Why would else he choose death. 

As for the purpose of good winning over evil is concerned it has nothing to do with harry dying. dumby once told in the 6th book that there is something more worse than death. its related to something with the door in the ministry which they could not open. so what matters is voldemort's fall not harry's life.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2007)

I like Harry Potter books .. I hate the fans. 

Now .. wasn't there a big thread already?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ Why hate fans?
Its the FAN base who made something great. If its because not of fans you probably  never have heard of books. Cause fans made these books famous. Else there are 100s of books like potter. But they are not recognised just because no large fan base.
Fans are everything. Be a writer and you will know the importance of FANs.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ Why hate fans?
> Its the FAN base who made something great. If its because not of fans you probably  never have heard of books. Cause fans made these books famous. Else there are 100s of books like potter. But they are not recognised just because no large fan base.
> Fans are everything. Be a writer and you will know the importance of FANs.


YEAH quite right thing. i started readin harry potter  books since 16th aug 2005(that was my birthday then  ) n i would hav not started readin it unless all mine hostel friends would hav not been discussin abt harry potter day n night in front of me n forced me too read it too. now i a mad fan of harry. even greater than those of mine friends who forced me too read it.


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, it's us who have made harry potter famous. every new hp book sells more than the previous one in the series. this really shows that it all depends on us fans.

J.K. Rowling shud start thinking of paying all her fans for making hp successful.he..he..he


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ Why hate fans?
> Its the FAN base who made something great. If its because not of fans you probably  never have heard of books. Cause fans made these books famous. Else there are 100s of books like potter. But they are not recognised just because no large fan base.
> Fans are everything. Be a writer and you will know the importance of FANs.



I don't hate fans in general. I hate Harry Potter fans. They go gaga over forgetting a name .. and the hype? Don't ask ..  

Just read some better trilogies like Bartimaeus or Inheritance to know just how bad HP is .. But its not bad that JK's still writing it for kids, just saying she should make the book as per her character's age or near it. 

You fans just talk facts of the book and keep spilling theories and etc, never look at the writing or language, most of the fans anyway. And to make your post correct, there aren't 100s of books like HP, there are 100s of books better than HP. 

I just don't know why some people just get stuck to one read alone. It might be the movie attention perhaps.

I'd rather like good criticism than a kiddish fan base promoting my writings. Fans should be of the author, not the book, get that right.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 12, 2007)

Harry is definitely going to die...because JK Rowling has confirmed only 7 books and confirmed furthermore, that NO more HP books after book 7! And have you seen the rabid fans out there? They're not going to leave her alone. QED...she kills Harry, no more harassment. Furthermore, after she's finished, the publishers can't sell the rights and stuff to have a third party write HP stories, like it happened with Tolkien's things...his son wrote a continuation to some story of his IIRC...its selling in bookstores right now.

So yeah, its not a story based reason, but real life one...HP is gonna die!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> For e.g. in the book Dobby have harry the gillyweed that made him breathe underwater but in the movie they showed Neville giving it to Harry.


Though I agree with you that the movies mutilate the specifics of the plot in the books and "take too much of cinematic liberty", the example you gave is not the best one. Dobby is a CG character and it is not advisable to spend a lot of time, money and effort to re-create a character just for a five second, irrelevant cameo in the movie. Neville giving him the potion did not make the movie any different from the book.


----------



## eggman (Jun 12, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> Hey fun2sh,
> 
> just popped in to say a hi
> 
> ...



Man!You gotta read the books. Its the books which defines the series , not the films. Films are way inferior than books.


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 13, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Just read some better trilogies like Bartimaeus or Inheritance to know just how bad HP is .. But its not bad that JK's still writing it for kids, just saying she should make the book as per her character's age or near it.
> 
> You fans just talk facts of the book and keep spilling theories and etc, never look at the writing or language, most of the fans anyway. And to make your post correct, there aren't 100s of books like HP, there are 100s of books better than HP.
> 
> ...




the thing that matters for a good fiction is not its language but its plot, storyline and how the author makes his/her world believable. hp succeeds in every one of these aspects and the world of Hogwarts is presented in exquisite detail (u will not find any, i repeat any book in this world or even universe presented in such detail). 

Regarding jo's language and writing style, it's excellent and suits perfectly.

and what's wrong if one keeps on spilling theory upon theory. THIS IS WHAT MAKES HP DIFFERENT.

there are many things about hp which u will not find in other books. and all HP FANS know it.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Calling All Harry Potter Fans!!*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I don't hate fans in general. I hate Harry Potter fans. They go gaga over forgetting a name .. and the hype? Don't ask ..
> 
> Just read some better trilogies like Bartimaeus or Inheritance to know just how bad HP is .. But its not bad that JK's still writing it for kids, just saying she should make the book as per her character's age or near it.
> 
> ...



I have readed countless novels mate. Inheritence too. I got interested in reading just after completing HP books. To spend time u know. Waiting for new books.
And never found a book better then HP. I even got bored reading Lord of the Rings. But HP is different.
I started  reading when first movie came out. I have heard lot about it but missed it because of exams. Later I got the books from library.
Readed all in one sitting (yeah one sitting.)

After that I readed almost 120 novels till that. The only other I found interesting was Resident Evil Series novels. And after that Original Dracula.
And "A christmas Carol." was also good. But not better then HP.
Name a single book which is better then HP and have more large fan base then HP.
So you see. You are not alone who does reading.

And being a fan of a Book or fictional character shows that how much powerfull that character is.

My all friends know about Sherlock Holmes, but 90% of them donnt know the name of writer. See the power of Character....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> *(u will not find any, i repeat any book in this world or even universe presented in such detail).
> *
> Regarding jo's language and writing style, it's excellent and suits perfectly.
> 
> ...



 Ever read the Middle Earth stories of J.R.R Tolkein? Guess not .. Cause nothing has ever got more detailed than that. JK did what? Create a 'magical' school. J.R.R created an entire planet with his own races and background to each of them. You are an avid reader?  HP's just pathetic towards its depth.

JK's language suits kids and early teens, not mature readers, though her characters have grown up to that level. Am not saying its bad, its just not deep enough. Its the language that makes you engrossed in the book, its not like the movies where the dialogue matters, its about the way a character is detailed and described. And theories are simply a waste of time and in the end, of course, a disappointment to you all.

What am saying is, just simply dont stick on to the HP series, there are tons and tons of other books you are better off reading than reading just this one Heptalogy. Heck, even Artemis Fowl books are much more entertaining than HP. And even the Doomspell Trilogy IMO.

And about *"the thing that matters for a good fiction is not its language but its plot, storyline and how the author makes his/her world believable." *

That's again possible only via the language now isn't it?  The bigger your vocabulary gets, the better you write. Imagination just helps along, like a table lamp.



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I have readed countless novels mate. Inheritence too. I got interested in reading just after completing HP books. To spend time u know. Waiting for new books.
> And never found a book better then HP. I even got bored reading Lord of the Rings. But HP is different.
> I started  reading when first movie came out. I have heard lot about it but missed it because of exams. Later I got the books from library.
> * Readed all in one sitting (yeah one sitting.)*
> ...



You mean they don't know Sir Arthur Conan Doyle? Ah well, keep away from them!

Reading as fast as you can is plain stupid. You should take your time imagining instead of creating eye scan records. LOTR was boring, agreed, it depends from people to people, but that doesn't make HP the best of them all, in any terms.

I didn't say that I am the only one reading a lot here, there are much more avid readers than me, and most way saner than to be a fan. That's my point all along.

Knowing is different than having read the book. They haven't read Sherlock Holmes, so they wouldn't know. You've read Harry Potter and hail HP more than the author herself. Thats way too dangerous for a writer, if she/he needs a future.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

@Qwerty_Maniac: From a neutral standpoint, I can very easily see that you are more interested in quality literature whereas Quiz_Master is more of a casual reader who looks to books solely for entertainment.

Nothing wrong with either viewpoint though...so I don't see what the point of argument is.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Ever read the Middle Earth stories of J.R.R Tolkein? Guess not .. Cause nothing has ever got more detailed than that. JK did what? Create a 'magical' school. J.R.R created an entire planet with his own races and background to each of them. You are an avid reader?  HP's just pathetic towards its depth.
> 
> JK's language suits kids and early teens, not mature readers, though her characters have grown up to that level. Am not saying its bad, its just not deep enough. Its the language that makes you engrossed in the book, its not like the movies where the dialogue matters, its about the way a character is detailed and described. And theories are simply a waste of time and in the end, of course, a disappointment to you all.
> 
> ...



I allready told ya I readed them.  OK JRRs work is more detailed but think again.
Why do we read Novels. For fun. Surely we are not getting some general knowledge thingy from these fictional novels. 
I mean to say JRRs novels maybe be entertaining years ago. But now HP is here. We want entertainment dood. And JRRs novels fails do give us that.

Lets talk about only me.

What I need in a novel.

1.) Good storyline with suspense and humour and thrill.. Means a masala.
HP have it, Lord Series or any other havn't.
2.) Easy Language : I am a Hindi Medium guy. I read novels just for fun not to improve my english. For that I better use a dictionary.
HP series has very easy language. OK i dont even ha\/e little bit problem understanding Lord series or any other book. I am able to read some advance Shakespear works too, and they have most wierd english I ever readed.
But still HP wins. For there are countless other people whose english is not good.
3.) Attachment : When you read something and you can feel it, then you know that you are reading something much different then others.
I feel attached with series. I felt like I have some part of HP in me. I never felt this way for frodo or any other character. I can relate myself with HP.

You said language is importent for Books.
I disagree. As long as we are getting and understanding what autor wants us to understand,,  the book is good.

Author write books not to show that they are Vocab guru or grammer guru. They write to show you their thoughts.
And guess what,, To read HP you dont have to be a PHD in litreture but to read and *understand* JRRs work .... You gotta be kidding 75% of my friend will throw those books after reading just 3-4 pages.

We want fun, we dont want to spend 5 minutes reading and then 10 minutes understanding it
___________________________________

Edit. : OK why are we arguing. Faraaz is right. i m more of a casual reader. Just want fun.

And sorry. I got a bit angry. You see I am loyal to Harry Potter. 

Well I think my Harry Bukhar will be gone as soon as I read final book.
After that I will be fan of something else.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I mean to say JRRs novels maybe be entertaining years ago. But now HP is here. We want entertainment dood. And JRRs novels fails do give us that.



BLASPHEMY!!!! Tolkien is the GOD of fantasy! DUDE! What are you saying!!??!



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Lets talk about only me.
> 
> What I need in a novel.
> 
> ...



Agree with all points except 1...Lord of the Rings has a LOT of masala...but yeah, the language can put some people off, so I don't blame you, especially when you are a casual reader, unlike some rabid fans!! 



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> You said language is importent for Books.
> I disagree. As long as we are getting and understanding what autor wants us to understand,,  the book is good.
> 
> Author write books not to show that they are Vocab guru or grammer guru. They write to show you their thoughts.
> ...



@Qwerty_Maniac: Like I said...casual reader here!! But Quiz_Master bhai, you are seriously missing out if you are not liking Lord of the Rings...

@Quiz_Master: Out of interest, do you read any HP fanfiction at all?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I read novels just for fun not to improve my english. For that I better use a dictionary.
> 
> And guess what,, To read HP you dont have to be a PHD in litreture but to read and *understand* JRRs work ....



@Quiz_Master .. These two points owned me. Read more HP now, good luck. (With the dictionaries, of course)

@faraaz - Hehe, I just said I dont like fans of a book, and then someone started the war of fans being the success to the selling of the book and here we go, cause that was just not healthy  Its a hot boring afternoon 



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> @Qwerty_Maniac: Like I said...casual reader here!! But Quiz_Master bhai, you are seriously missing out if you are not liking Lord of the Rings...



Don't you see, I wanna promote the other books too  Hell, I loved the Bartimaeus Trilogy when I were two years younger!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

Never said I didn't liked JRRs.
I said I got bored of it first time.
But after watching I again got interest. And readed them all. And liked them.
(Still I like HP better. )

and I realized I was being rude.
Edited that post.
Sorry for taht.
Edit.

Arre. Sorry bola naa 
Post bhi edit kar dii.. 

Serously.

And just got the thought.
You will call a person who has readed more then  120 books. (lost count after that. Maybe 136-138 now.) a casual reader. Tell me how many books I read to be a Hardcore reader.

## Qwerty Boy. U said reading fast is stupid.I agree, but thought I should tell you.. I readed first three HP books  in one sitting, And it took me 3 days. Yes 3 days. So i think i readed them pretty slow.
(Dont tell my parent now but I readed them even when I was in Bathroom.) ## Didn't sleeped. But thats normal for me. I can avoid sleep for 4-5 days.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 13, 2007)

ok bhai log bahut jagada ho gaya. ab bas bhi karo.

WAISE HP ROCKS N IS THE BEST BOOK


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ Hee hee. Thik hai . I stopped.
Allready.


----------



## shaunak (Jun 13, 2007)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> Dumbledore will definately come back and Snape will turn out to be loyal to the Order in the end



Then it will be just like those saas bahu sagas.

Maybe they can then name it:
HARRY POTTER 
Kyuki Dumbledore bhi khabi mara tha.​
-----------------------------------------------------
Which operating system does ekta kkkkapόr€. use? 

Kubuntu


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 13, 2007)

QUITE FUNNY!!  n sig to!! 

by the way as i already said above DUMBLEDORE IS DEAD BUT HE IS IN BOOK 7 IN SOME FORM!!! it may be the headmasters' portrait


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Dumbledore is dead...but it is more complicated than that...

Sirius is dead...but it was very important that he die...

Deathly Hallows...consecrated ground being important to story plot...

Hmmm, is it just me or is it starting to sound like JKR is setting up a Dead Souls vs. Voldemort, ala Priori Incantatem? In fact, this was already done with a particular fanfic...lemme see if I can find the link...

*www.fanfiction.net/s/2140869/29/ ... its the ending for a fanfic I'd read a while ago...


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^ Yeah HOW Will Harry N Voldy Fight Each Other Coz Each Time They Will Force Their Wands To Duel Then It Will Lead To Priori Icantatem.........


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 14, 2007)

^^ Well no, Priori Icantatem will only happen if they use their wands exactly at the same  moment. So if Harry can somehow cast a spell without Voldy noticing it, there will be no priori icantatem.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not saying it will be same priori incantatem...but something LIKE that...all those dead souls will be playing a part in the final battle, is all I'm saying. Otherwise, its hard to imagine why Sirius' death was important to books number 6 & 7...and Sirius was absent from book 6...


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 14, 2007)

I WAS JUST THINKIN  WAT WILL HAPPEN IF SOME1 MAKE A HORCRUX N THROWS IT INSIDE THE VEIL OF THE DEATH CHAMBER IN MINISTERY OF MAGIC    WILL THE HORCRUX WILL BE DESTROYED ITSELF  OR WILL NOTHIN WILL HAPPEN TO IT  AS IT IS NOT A LIVIN THING.  
n if HORCRUX WONT BE DESTROYED   THEN HOW CAN ANY ONE KILL THE PERSON WHOSE HORCRUX HAS BEEN THROWN IN THE VEIL COZ NO CAN GO INSIDE THE VEIL BEING ALIVE.  

 thus the person can become IMMORTAL

so IF Jo SAYS THAT THERE WAS REASON FOR SIRIUS TO DIE IT MEANS ONE HORCRUX MAY BE INSIDE THE VEIL N SIRIUS MAY HELP HARRY FROM THERE.

SO i think is that harry will hav to goto the dead's world tru that VEIL to destroy the horcrux BY TAKIN THE HELP OF SIRIUS.


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 14, 2007)

hey guys, have u pre-ordered deathly hallows. from where??


----------



## faraaz (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't pre-order books...its much cheaper to buy them from lesser known bookstores who offer heavy discounts to boost sales post-release.

There's this one little shop on Church Street, Bangalore which offers upto 50% off 2 weeks or so after HP release...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think I can survive if I have not yet read the book even a fortnight after its release.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 14, 2007)

@aryayush: Just because I buy it two weeks after release, what makes you think I'm not going to read it within half an hour of its release?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 14, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @aryayush: Just because I buy it two weeks after release, what makes you think I'm not going to read it within half an hour of its release?



YEAH!! quite right coz we dont discuss that on DIGIT FORUM but we all know the best way to read the book WITHOUT THE BOOK   n sometimes even before release


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 14, 2007)

^^ Yes Perfectly..... I will read it as soon as it get sca**ed. (*=n). Some sca**ers are my Yahoo friends u know..   And it will take about just 2 hour...
But reading before release. I don't think this time..


----------



## faraaz (Jun 14, 2007)

^ - Yeah, this ain't Devil Wears Prada...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 14, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> ^ - Yeah, this ain't Devil Wears Prada...


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 14, 2007)

Quite a nice thread .... i wonder y i missed it ........ as my forum name suggests .... Even I am a big fan of HP........and i totally agree with quiz master that wat a casual reader (no offence to u quiz master ) looks for in a book is ENTERTAINMENT.....and its a fact that HP books are certainly entertaining ( u know the fan base ). Also i always feel a connection with HP while reading it and i am not alone who feels like it ........the beauty of JKR's wrting is that ppl like me can easily relate ourselves to the magical world of HP, and its a major reason for its popularity ...... So no point in arguing over "THE BEST BOOK" .....as different minds have different interpretation for Entertainment... 

coming to the movie-line ...till the 3rd book it was easy to mould the story and carve out the script for movie ....but the 4th part was a bit lengthy to be fitted in a 2 hour movie and so are the rest of the parts ....cant think how can they make a 2.5 hr movie for the 5th book ......its just kiling the soul of the story( i knw souls are immortal ) .... anyways they are good to watch as a standalone Fantasy movie .... not in relation with the book ...but as they say -- > "INSPIRED" by it. Not much time left now ... so just wait and watch ...wats in the store now !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmanya (Jun 14, 2007)

i dunno why, but ive gotten bored of the entire HP series.
i recently re read all of them, and found them incredibly corny. the only thing i liked is the endings of all the books. maybe im thinking too much but i think you notice how harry's character evolves and how his perception of voldemort changes.
I somehow liked the fact that dumbledore is dead though i would have preferred it if someone else had killed him. I mean the entire Snape is evil was way to predictable.
My favorite bit in all the books was Dumbledore's funeral
edit- srry i didn't see the previous posts, but guys u think Tolkien is hard? try Machiavelli's The Prince or Beowulf, for some nice character portrayals read Shakespeare.
that being said LOTR is one of the immersive series ever created. the depth, the detail, it is just phenomenal.
I agree Bartimaeus and the Inheritance trilogies are amazing
dont know how a 16 yr old did it. 
also faraaz; just because u kill someone off doesnt mean the fan's will leave u in peace you know Conan Doyle actually killed of holmes, in one of his books but the outrage was so widespread he had to continue them. 
i guess if i were a consumer(which i am) i would choose LOTR but if i were a publisher i would choose HP


----------



## faraaz (Jun 15, 2007)

That won't stop JKR to try pulling such stunts...much to our dismay!


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 17, 2007)

i think she wont kill harry


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 17, 2007)

Harry wont be killed. Give reasons....
Why he should be killed...
I am ready to squash any "Harry will Die" theory.

*www.pretticons.com/s/d/62a82059.gif


----------



## faraaz (Jun 17, 2007)

Because JKR doesnt want to get ripped off a few years from now by the publishers who own the rights to HP? Because she doesn't want other people to publish Harry Potter books? Because she said so during an interview after Goblet of Fire was released?? (Don't ask me to find the interview, it was REALLY long ago and I don't even remember where I read it)


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 16, 2007)

List Of Harry Potter Chapters.
Dont Know If Its True Or Not But They Hav Posted The Scaned Pages Pics On Net. Here It Is

                                                                       Pages
1. The Dark Lord Ascending  --1
2. In Memoriam                               --13
3. The Dursleys Departing --30
4. The Seven Potter  --43
5. Fallen Warrior -- 63
6.  The Ghoul In Pajamas --86
7.  The Will Of Albus Dumbledore ---111
8. The Wedding ---137
9. A Place To Hide----160
10. Kreacher's Tale-----176
11.  The Bribe-------201
12.  Magic Is Might--------223
13. The Muggle Born Registration Commission---246
14.  The Theif----268
15.  The Goblin's Revenge-------284
16. Godric's Hollows---------311
17. Bathilda's Secret----330
18. The Life And Lie Of Albus Dumbledore-------350
19. The Silver Doe------363
20. Xenophilius Lovegood-------388
21. The Tale Of Three Brothers----405
22. The Deathly Hallows--
23. Malfoy's Manor-------446
24.  The Wand Maker-------477
25. Shell Cottage-------502
26. Gringotts-------519
27. The Final Battle------544
28. The Missing Mirror--554
29. The Lost Diadem----571
30. The Sacking Of Severus Snape----589
31. The Battle Of Hogwarts-----608
32. The Elder Wand---638
33.  The Prince's Tale----359
34. The Forest Again-----691
35. King's Cross-----705
36. The Flaw In The Plan-----724
37. Epilogue-------


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate harry potter .Hope he dies !


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> I hate harry potter .Hope he dies !


READ THE BOOK N U WILL EVEN CHANGE UR USERNAME :COOL:


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 16, 2007)

i just dont give a dAMN abt Daniel Radcliffe !
And there is a good reason behind it...


----------



## vish786 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> i just dont give a dAMN abt Daniel Radcliffe !
> And there is a good reason behind it...



share they reason with us dude.


----------



## mandeep444 (Jul 16, 2007)

i like Harry Potter

*www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/movie/harrypotter/harry_potter_7.jpgi love Harry Potter


----------



## eggman (Jul 17, 2007)

but no need to post the big image here


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (Jul 17, 2007)

I allready readed the whole book.
Its leaked.
See here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=552302#post552302


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 17, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> share they reason with us dude.


Yeah surely . My GF is crazy abt Harry Potter stuff i mean to very extent of looking for his pictures in News Papers .WTF


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

wow, a tech forum also likes the so-called, sick and dumb (my opinions, no debates) Harry Puttar ? kool, carry on


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

Hurry Puttar


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> wow, a tech forum also likes the so-called, sick and dumb (my opinions, no debates) Harry Puttar ? kool, carry on


Haha...Hurry Puttar fans were once again revived by you....... Bumper......


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^noooooooo doom levitates upon us now as the Hurry Puttar fans are revived  runnnnn


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 9, 2008)

Hurry Puttar makes an appearance!!!


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 9, 2008)

i hate harry pottor.
 @%#*€¤©§#


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 10, 2008)

The Title explicitly mentions "Calling All Harry Potter Fans !!
      It means if you missed something,this is a thread for all Harry Potter guys to comeup here and assemble.
      I dont understand what it means by posting stupid comments like ,I dont like Harry Potter.
      Trust me! It really is not difficult to decipher the meaning.


----------

